# Nitro 120 controllers



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I finally broke down and ordered in two of these earlier in the week.Before I got these,I had been using 45 ohm Parmas,as well as some old AFX,Tyco,and other types of controllers that come with track sets.

Running the JL Tough Ones and T Jets was just downright annoying with any of the controllers I had.Not really fun,tho I can go along pretty good on the 45's

It's a whole new ball game with these 120s tho!!!! Wow what a dif!!!! No more wheelies on the slow settings.They are nice and smooth on the low end,I can lay on the gas a lot further into the turns.I can get the cars to go at a crawl if I want to,something I could never do with the controllers I had.There was no slow speed with what I had before these.
I like the way that my original tjets,tough ones,MT's,and AFX G Plus cars run with these too.I still like the 45 s better on my new G Plus cars tho.


Best 85 bucks I have spent in awhile.If you haven't run the Johnnys with one of these,you should really give it a shot.They're definetly worth it.

Back to the basement for a few thousand more laps....

Mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wow, 85 bucks is a lot for a controller **(scratches head and looks at tyco stock controller)** isn't it?
and seeing how many stock controllers I have burned up, I would be poor real quick.
I understand the control being better, but how long is the life of a controller like that? and are they repairable if they do break?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry,the 85 bucks was for for two with extra fuses.I think it was $42.50 for one.


Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

So...where'd ya get em? Inquiring minds you know.
Trev


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

If the resistor burns up, it can be replaced for around 20 bucks... and they last a while. The rest of the controller lasts a LONG time if you're talking about a Parma Econo. Remember, the Parmas were standard rental controllers for years. Probably still are in some places.

I was able to do mine on the cheap... I had 3 Parma Econos around from many years ago, when me and my brother and a friend of his picked up Parma Womp starter racing kits that a local track had put together. They bailed out of the hobby fairly quickly, and I was left with all the stuff. They all started out with 4 ohm resistors for 1/24 scale racing, but I have them all set up differently now... one has a 60 ohm Parma resistor, one has a Nitro 90, one has a Nitro 120. The 90 and the 120 stay connected to the track for general bombing around... either works just fine for cruising, although you can tell the 120 has more range if you're paying attention real carefully. The 60 gets used occasionally for Magna-Tractions or inline magnet cars, and I also noticed my old old old Atlas and Lionel inline cars work better with the 60. With the 90 or 120, you have to go way past half throttle just to get those cars moving...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow.All of the racing excitement I have been having I not only forgot to tell everyone how many I bought,but also where I bought them.

I bought them from BRP.Here's a link:

http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/nitro.html

Mike


----------

